# I've just Ordered a Northants



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Well I've just ordered an Autosleepers Northants, pick up at the end of the month


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

We had a Northants till we sold it a couple of months ago. Nothing wrong with it, really, we just fancied going back to a panel van with the wide open door.

We found that the Northants wallowed a bit, a point that was picked up in the MMM road test. Apparently it was the same with all the Merc County models. Air rides would correctr it, but it wasn't enough of a problem to us to bother with air rides.

We used it as 2 single beds and AS don't install airsprings for when you lift the sofa supports. Well, they didn't with ours, and Marquis supplied us with a rod (!) to hold the lid upwhile we took out the bedding. 

Excellent feature of the van is the storage. There's loads of it and the overhead cupboards were found to be excellent.

Overall we reckon it's a great van and we were sorry to see it go. If it wasn't for the panel van beckoning with its wide open door we would still have the Nothants.

Good luck with it. You won't be disappointed.

John


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulations! The oven looks nice!


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

I forgot to mention that one of the main reasons we sold it was because we ordered a lowline (like the AS Devon we were told) but when it came it was definitely not a lowline.

I suppose we should have rejected the van as it wasn't what we ordered, but we went ahead as we were vanless at the time.

We had to wait 10 months for from time of order (October NEC)
to when we collected it. That was 5 months longer than we were told with all the excuses you can imagine for the delay.

John


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Ah wondered how we were going to get the bedding out from under the seats, ours is meant to be a lowline and I won't accept a high line.

We test drove a Surrey on the same chassis, ours is going to be rated at 3880kg to allow for the PWS scoot rack. We thought it handled ok. 

As we are going from a big A class we should be fine with a bit of a wallow but I have the dosh for air ride if we need it. 

Only downside seemed the cab stereo with no MP3 connectivity?


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

Ours wasn't exactly a highline and it definitely wasn't a lowline. It was something in between which has obviously now been rectified as there are two distinct different models.

Why don't you push your dealer to fit gas stuts so that you can easily left the sofa bases. They are heavy. 

John


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello, thegreatpan. 

I'm sorry I can't answer your question about stero conectivity with an MP3. We never switched the radio on and I'm not sure what an MP3 actually is. Sorry.


----------

